# first DTG recommendations



## kuze (May 23, 2013)

first DTG recommendations

Budget is 5k 

Has to be the most reliable one I can find


----------



## kuze (May 23, 2013)

I found a few dtg's on eBay, I have no clue where to start


----------



## kuze (May 23, 2013)

Found this one for 5k


----------



## TUANISAPPAREL (Oct 14, 2012)

541 is one of the best cmyk dtg's ever built. Just make sure all the heads are working otherwise you could spend 4k just replacing them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## kuze (May 23, 2013)

Ok, 

sounds a bit scary, if the heads fail 4k is too much to fix the bloody thing 

Is it reliable?


----------



## kuze (May 23, 2013)

This one is new, it any good?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

don't go too cheap...

A little more money get the spectra3000, see the very good comment here on the forum


----------



## 3rian (Dec 15, 2009)

Experience has taught me to spend a little more to purchase quality. But, just do your research diligently first. Maybe someone here can help fill-in any gaps.


----------



## MetroMan (Sep 7, 2014)

I am in the same boat. 

I have £2,500, which is roughly $4,000.

I would like to stay away from the chinese models as most people here have explained on various sections. 
Tech support, replacements, maintenance are potential major issues. 

I need the same advice but for UK.

Also, probably best to state the size of your desired machine. Me for example, I am looking for an A4 size.


----------



## JSTNTME (Oct 21, 2014)

Interested in this as well. I'd be willing to spend $8000 usd on a DTG. Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## Megadigitizing (Oct 1, 2014)

If you are looking for quality and price is not the issue with you. You can go for Brother GT-541 Garment Printer. You can check at 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_jsoff=1&_nkw=brother+gt-541+direct+to+garment+printer

They have few within your budget also.


----------



## Anonoprinter (Mar 27, 2013)

Do not discount the value of a good service reputation. Can't say enough good things about Belquette in that area. They continue to go over and above my expectations when it comes to responding at odd hours and solving problems remotely when possible. If I were just starting out, I'd want to be sure I had a support plan figured out for any DTG you purchase - you'll need it. If you are a mechanically inclined person, you'll have about 80% of the knowledge you need in 9-12 months of working with the machines (that's without a manufacturer training session.) In that period of time, you may go through a capping station replacement and if you don't run the machine enough, possibly a head replacement. You get to know the "rhythm" of the machine after about 6 months (again, with no formal mfg training) and you'll get a feel for how to get the most out of it. We've stuck with OEM/Dupont inks because it just takes one variables out of the equation when it comes to support. We have tried different pretreats and now use a combination of IA and Dupont depending on the type of shirt we are printing on. Reliability is primarily a function of machine design, maintenance and regular use of the machine (they really cant sit idle for several days) - just print anything during the slow times and keep your white ink agitated so it doesn't separate. Be ready for unexpected costs (like a $600.00++ printhead) and budget that into your pricing structure. don't buy the machine and expect to get business - find a good and fast local trade shop and outsource production work until you have built up a decent volume and decide it's worth the labor effort to DIY. Sell and market your business before you spend all your money on a machine unless you already have pent up demand. My $.02


----------



## j3rkface (Oct 8, 2014)

These types of things are decent sized decisions for me. I tend to bust out a new spread sheet and line the models I am considering into a column, then I'll add a column for the cost of ink, then add a column for a cost of annual supplies or maintenance items and even one for the pre-treatment. Then you can at least have a bird's-eye-view of what you are really up against. 
From there you should come up with 5 star scale or something similar, and gauge things like; quality, customer service, part availability, ease of service, etc.

Seems complicated but (for me anyway) it's a major purchasing decision. I'm in the same process currently as well and have been fortunate to locate a couple garment print shops that have closed or are selling off their equipment. Craig's list has been just as fruitful as ebay. I've eliminated a couple of options just based on how often you need to be printing to keep from having issues as well as how much time in your day is spend powering up & down with calibration & cleaning.


----------



## Emortal (Jul 19, 2014)

kuze said:


> This one is new, it any good?


As with most things, you get what you pay for. What you're looking at is an imitation of the Spectra 3000. I don't want sound like too much of a Spectra ad, all the information is already on these forums for you to review, but I do just want to really caution you from buying a cheap knock off that is riding on the Spectra's success. A couple of these knock offs have come out recently. I am a Spectra 3000 owner so I take a close look. So far, the imitations I've seen look like complete waste of thousands of dollars. The Spectra is a bit more expensive and slightly outside of your budget, but it's worth saving for or maybe waiting for them to start hitting the used market. I think if you settle for one of the clones you're setting yourself up for a lot of frustration & disappointment.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Make sure you get something with a professional drive system for dtg if your serious about printing (usually 5k or above) , these are auto load, using either a belt or screw drive for the platen system. What that assures you of is that it has an electronic system specifically built for the machine to drive a platen (specific built for the application) Most of the hobby style printers use the original Epson friction drive rod and motor (same one that was used for moving paper only relocated in a base below to move a platen) the hobby style printers are manual load something they wont show you in the ad, videos, or description but you have to manually load the platens by hand using some kind of mechanical release for the platen system. You can find this style on the diy dtg section of the forums here and build them very cheap. The biggest issue with the hobby style friction drive is the friction material wears, like brake pads and clutches, this makes it eventually slip and affects print quality as the friction material wears. A machine that uses a screw or belt drive is a much better set up for serious printer that's printing more than a couple shirts a day, with the gear, screws and cogs its not going to slip.. also you will notice the hobby machines usually don't have videos of the machine printing or they have 1 video of it printing on wood or paper and you can see the image is not vivid because its using the Epson driver not rip software. I have even seen some of these link videos to completely different machine (look at the one you posted there is a link in the ad, it goes to someone elses machine and that should tell you everything about the seller  ), look close before purchasing!! I have nothing against the friction drive or diy printers that's how i started, but you should build these yourself that's the value- there cheap to build yourself to get you started and headed toward a better machine! no friction drive dtg is worth more than retail 2500. your basically getting a printer 200- 600 value and a base- material cost less than 100.. You will also need rip software most costing between 800-2500... there's alot of cheap, hacked, low quality software sold with the hobby machines.. Do your homework and read, read, read, everything you can here on the forums regarding dtg before you make a move...

You can find good used machines but i suggest buying one that's still in service, so you can assure its working and will not need a couple thousand in replacement parts. I see it over and over on the used machines (business going in a different direction lead in) Usually code for its a problem machine or high cost to run and they bought another machine and are trying to unload on the unsuspecting..

At your budget I would outsource your work until you have the demand and capital to buy a quality set up, the dtg machine is only part of the equation, you will need heat press/ or dryer unit, pretreat equipment, and consumables.. best of luck!!


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm sure it was mentioned above somewhere but be aware of your consumable cost was well. Brother has some amazing CMYK machines but the ink cost can get ridiculous.

As mentioned above, the Spectra 3000 is a very powerful machine, high quality and a nice price point. Anthony--- jump in... @DTGPRINTERPARTS


----------



## kuze (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the help and posts!! 

If I can get the founds, I'm going with the Spectra 3000. The review is very good, print quality is absurd and not as expensive ink cost compared to the Brother. 

Used Brothers I can't risk having the head's bad and spending another 4k. Cheap ones are china crap. 

The Spectra-3000 looks like the best buy


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

Print heads are ridiculous on some units. Some will cost you 5K to replace all channels. Not a risk I care to take.


----------



## kuze (May 23, 2013)

forgedthrufire said:


> Print heads are ridiculous on some units. Some will cost you 5K to replace all channels. Not a risk I care to take.


yeah, same here


----------



## kuze (May 23, 2013)

german13 said:


> you will need heat press/ or dryer unit, pretreat equipment, and consumables.. best of luck!!


can I use a just flash dryer to cure the ink? 

what should I use for pre-treat?


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

Heat press with a hover feature would be optimal. Hotronix or Geo Knight have some nice presses. It's not the same as flashing a screen printed shirt.

http://www.hotronix.com

http://www.geoknight.com


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

forgedthrufire said:


> I'm sure it was mentioned above somewhere but be aware of your consumable cost was well. Brother has some amazing CMYK machines but the ink cost can get ridiculous.
> 
> As mentioned above, the Spectra 3000 is a very powerful machine, high quality and a nice price point. Anthony--- jump in... @DTGPRINTERPARTS


First free day in a while and was lurking around lol. Thanks for the shot out. Yeah if you need info on the Spectra PM your info


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> First free day in a while and was lurking around lol. Thanks for the shot out. Yeah if you need info on the Spectra PM your info


No problem. I really like the machine just figuring out our work flow.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

forgedthrufire said:


> No problem. I really like the machine just figuring out our work flow.


I know thanks for the Kudos, even if you don't buy ours I wish you the best. You're a great dude and I think its great what you're doing


----------



## JSTNTME (Oct 21, 2014)

Outsourcing until the demand is there for a machine of your own is a good idea.


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

That's exactly what we are doing for the moment. Can be a headache but it's better than being in debt.


----------



## kuze (May 23, 2013)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> I know thanks for the Kudos, even if you don't buy ours I wish you the best. You're a great dude and I think its great what you're doing


You selling an s-3000?


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

kuze said:


> You selling an s-3000?


Yes you mean the Spectra right?


----------

